# Acer Computers Garbage



## REDJEAD (Aug 30, 2007)

I purchased an ACER ASPIRE 3610 2 years ago. Before the first year was up the top of the monitor was completely cracked at the hinges. Contacted Acer, the computer has to be shipped to them in Texas for 2 weeks. There is no warranty service anywhere else. I cannot live without my computer for 2 weeks. I work from my computer. About 6 months after that the A/C plug in was loose and I could not get an internet connection. Had to take it in, get a new mother board and spend $200. It is currently broke again. The curser is so delicate I dont even have to touch it and it changes things all over my computer, erases things and pops up new screens I am not even looking for.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

You're not alone... http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/587699-computer-hell.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Many people problems are not alone, every 12 mintutes computer get attacked. Source= BBC


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I used to think Gateway was pretty bad, now Acer owns them 

I still like my Aspire T180 and have had no problems....knock on wood.


----------



## umartariq (Jul 12, 2007)

but i have the same notebook!
and i have the same problems!
i agree with u!
acer aspire 3610 sucks!


----------



## special (Nov 1, 2007)

i received an acer travel mate as a Christmas gift in 2005, not even two years ago and about 1yr and half after having it my battery couldn't be charged consistently and the computer wouldn't stay on ac power. I have taken it to circuit city, called around to other computer repair places, taken to best buy and the only places that would fix it was best buy and they returned it to me unrepaired because of a clause Acer has with them that if it wasnt purchased there it couldn't be fixed there. Acer will charge around 400.00 dollars to repair. about the cost of a new laptop. Other than that the computer worked fine. Now i have an expensive piece of computer that cannot be charged. No other way to charge.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

May be that is why I just saw a tv ad for a acer laptop at walmart for $349.00, Acer=junk, they probably can`t give them away, so they deceided to sell them at a low price for all us consumers.

Regards
IMP49


----------

